
Why does a mobile phone need more than 2 cameras? - rukshn
https://medium.com/@rukshan/why-does-a-mobile-phone-need-more-than-2-cameras-981a41835d4
======
TheSpiceIsLife
It’d be nice if you could explain and explore a bit about what the
manufacturers claim all the cameras are about and what they enable the user to
do, and what drawbacks or negative consequences you believe these additional
cameras might have (you only mentioned cost).

For me personally I wasn’t aware any phones had more than one rear camera, as
I don’t follow any of this, so you’re blog post here was my first intro.

All the best with your writing.

------
thedevindevops
I thought it was to make AR/computer vision apps easier?

